# FPGA, CPLD, 74xx loģikas >  74HC595 -> LED vienmērīga iedegšanās un nodzišana

## Helis

Tātad ir sekojošs jautājums, kuram pagaidām pats nespēju atrast risinājumu.

Ir 74HC595 bīdes reģistrs, ar kuru tiek ieslēgti un izslēgti led'i. Problēma ir tāda, ka vajadzīgs, lai, kad bīdes reģistram loģiskais līmenis nomainās no 0 uz 1, led nevis uzreiz iedegas, bet pakāpeniski kā pwm. Un tāpat, kad loģiskais līmenis tiek nomainīts atpakaļ uz 0, lai tā lēnām nodzistu nevis uzreiz.

Ceru uz Jūsu palīdzību!

----------


## ansius

kas tev liedz OE pinu ar PWM darbināt? bet ja nopietni tam ir spec mikrenes - led draiveri. google

----------


## Helis

OE pina darbināšana ar pwm atkrīt, jo ir tā, ka, ledi pārslēdzas virknē, proti, tiklīdz uz Q1 izejas ir 0, tā uz Q2 ir 1, kā uz Q2 ir 0, tad uz Q3 ir 1. Pagaidām vienīgais variants, ko esmu izdomājis, ir izmantot tranzistoru ar RC ķēdi. gaidu vēl citus ierosinājumus.


Shēma situācijas saprašanai:

----------


## ansius

> OE pina darbināšana ar pwm atkrīt, jo ir tā, ka, ledi pārslēdzas virknē, proti, tiklīdz uz Q1 izejas ir 0, tā uz Q2 ir 1, kā uz Q2 ir 0, tad uz Q3 ir 1


 nesaskatu kāpēc tev nederētu - konkrētu iemeslu lūdzu nosauc, jo tas ko tu izrakstīji iet kopā ar OE darbināšanu ar pwm (atceries OE ietekmē tikai output, ne shift reģistru - palasi datasheet cītīgāk)




> Pagaidām vienīgais variants, ko esmu izdomājis, ir izmantot tranzistoru ar RC ķēdi.


 FAIL - un pat tava shēma ir fail, kur kaut pretestības strāvas ierobežošanai?

ja gribi nopietnu risinājumu - kaut vai STP1612PW05 (pielikumā datasheet)

----------


## Helis

par pwm uz OE man būs nedaudz piņķerīgāk, bet nekas izdomāju nedaudz savādāku veidu jau.

tas jau, ka nav rezistori ir tāpēc, es uz ātro uzmetu, lai saprotama ideja. un mans variants ar tranzistoru un RC ķēdi strāda, vienīgais varbūt tas nav labākais risinājums..

to tevis pieminēto led pwm driveri Latvijā tikai caur farnellu var dabūt? Vnk argusā un elfā neatradu.. Japaskatās vēl alternatīvas, jo izskatās, ka ša'di būs vieglāk un saprātīgāk.

----------


## ansius

> tas jau, ka nav rezistori ir tāpēc, es uz ātro uzmetu, lai saprotama ideja. un mans variants ar tranzistoru un RC ķēdi strāda, vienīgais varbūt tas nav labākais risinājums...


 tu kaa? ar pusvērtu trani darbini led?




> to tevis pieminēto led pwm driveri Latvijā tikai caur farnellu var dabūt? Vnk argusā un elfā neatradu.. Japaskatās vēl alternatīvas, jo izskatās, ka ša'di būs vieglāk un saprātīgāk.


 tas bija tikai piemērs, ir daudz līdzīgu risinājumu, tak katalogu rokās un uz priekšu...

----------


## AndrisZ

> tu kaa? ar pusvērtu trani darbini led?


 Kāpēc tāds jautājums? Kas tur nepareizs?

----------


## ansius

atbildi man uz šādu maģisku jautājumu: LED ir korekti darbināt ar strāvu vai ar spriegumu? un iegūt divus vienāda spilgtuma led var kā?

----------


## Helis

Nu es domāju līdzīgi šim variantam:

----------


## Vikings

Neāksties. Šī shēma tā pat neizskatās korekta, jo LED iedegsies ar nelielu aizturi un arī tad HZ cik atbilstošs būs plūdenums. Vienkāršākais - softisks PWM 595 izejās.

----------

